# MISC. RADIATED PICS.



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice torts! I wish I had a few more. Then again, doesn't everyone?


----------



## Kenny (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! Incredible.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2011)

SWEEEETTTTTTTTT.....................!

JD~


----------



## B K (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 25, 2011)

It always amuses me how bulbous these guys are.


----------



## TortBrain (Mar 25, 2011)

Impressive!! So envy..
Very nice Radiated.


----------



## cueboy007 (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW, stunning collection, I see at least 9 different rads!


----------



## jobeanator (Mar 25, 2011)

that is amazing, im thrilled since i get the pleasure to work at the zoo with 2 radiated tortoises, if i had your collection my life would be set!


----------



## moswen (Mar 25, 2011)

Ugh, you disgust me. Seven? You have SEVEN?? Come on robin hood, where are you to steal from the rich and give to the ME ME???? They are so pretty!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW!!! I don't even know what else to say


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice! I love radiateds. Are these studbook registered animals?


----------



## Livingstone (Mar 27, 2011)

Great pics, great torts...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 27, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> Very nice! I love radiateds. Are these studbook registered animals?


E-mail sent.


----------



## Kosace (Sep 12, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


 
whats the sires/dams?


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow! So many of those beauties~


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice! I always think "illegal!" when I see them. Seems like every tortoise keeper here in Thailand has one. But they're all wild caught, which I think is sad given the shrinking wild population. :/
Good they're CB in the USA. They look really nice!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 13, 2011)

thats simply amazing!!  sooo pretty!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 13, 2011)

nice radiated torts..


I like the 2 biggest radiated..


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

